# [Webcam Hercules]Configuration Alsa/Video pour Skype(Résolu)

## jaypeche

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de solliciter un peu votre aide car j'ai un petit souçi avec ma Webcam Hercules Deluxe (module gspca_ov519) avec micro intégré (module snd-usb-audio).

Mon souçi est que si ma Webcam est branchée au démarrage, Udev créer une entrée /dev/dsp qui place ma carte son principale en /dev/dsp1.

Comme le micro de la Cam est en /dev/dsp en lieu est place de /dev/dsp1, je n'ai plus de son car le DSP principal pointe vers le micro de ma webcam. 

 :Idea:   L'idée serait donc de créer une règle UDEV pour attribuer /dev/dsp1 au micro de ma webcam, et ainsi continuer à profiter du son sur /dev/dsp.

J'éspère avoir été assez précis, merçi pour votre aide.

Cordialement.

[*] Essai 1 :Pour solutionner mon problème j'ai essayé de modifier ceçi dans /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf :

```
# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.23 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-via82xx

alias sound-slot-0 snd-via82xx

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# Un test pour avoir le micro sur /dev/dsp1

alias snd-card-1 snd-usb-audio

alias sound-slot-1 snd-usb-audio

options snd-usb-audio index=1

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=2

```

J'ai donc maintenant le micro de ma webcam en /dev/dsp1 et ma carte son en /dev/dsp. 

Problème après un test avec Skype : j'ai une voix de robot, comme si la fréquence d'échantillonage avait été doublée.

Une idée ?Last edited by jaypeche on Wed Jun 13, 2012 12:22 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## jaypeche

Ma solution d'indexer les dsp(s) dans '/etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf' me parait pas mal finalement, de ce que j'ai pu lire sur le web, c'est la méthode la mieux adaptée.

Concernant le problème de son avec Skype(c), problème d'échantillonage, cela est dû à cette version apparement (Version Beta- 2.1.0-81) !

J'ai bien essayé d installer une version antérieure mais je n'arrive pas à récupérer les sources ! Zut !

Quelqu'un arrive t'il à faire fonctionner Skype correctement Video+voix ???  :Rolling Eyes: 

D'avance merçi !

----------

## jaypeche

Je remonte ce post car désormais j'arrive enfin à faire de la vidéoconférence avec Skype. Tout d'abord un coup d'oeil sur ce post : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-925908.html m'a permis de mettre à jour skype facilement.

```
$ cat /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

net-im/skype ~amd64

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs ~amd64

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat ~amd64

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-cpplibs ~amd64

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-db ~amd64

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gstplugins ~amd64

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs ~amd64

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtkmmlibs ~amd64

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-jna ~amd64

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs ~amd64

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-motif ~amd64

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl ~amd64

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs ~amd64

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl ~amd64

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs ~amd64

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs ~amd64 
```

J'ai donc migrer vers Skype 2.2.0.35

Copyright (c) 2004-2011, Skype Limited.

Mais toujours ce problème de webcam arff !

J'ai solutionner le problème en lancant skype depuis un script shell comme ceci :

```
#!/bin/sh

cd "/opt/skype"

if [ -n "/opt/skype" ]; then

    if [ "${LD_LIBRARY_PATH+set}" = "set" ]; then

        export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}:/opt/skype"

     else

        export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/opt/skype"

    fi

fi

export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1

LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so exec /opt/skype/skype "$@"

```

Sources : http://forums-web2.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-828699-start-0.html

Et voilà je peux enfin profiter de la vidéo et du son ss Skype, il m'aura fallu du temps, enfin ..!   :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

C'est sympa de revenir en indiquant la solution, souvent quand le délai est long entre le problème et la résolution on ne fait pas cet effort. Donc merci à toi  :Wink: 

----------

## jaypeche

Un petit up pour info !

Mon problème de voix accélerée avec Skype existe toujours, c'est plus ou moins aléatoire... Grrr !

Je viens donc d'updater Skype vers la version 4.0.0.8 car il est présent en stable dans portage. Au départ toujours le même souçi en faisant un "TEST CALL" ma voix est accélérée (x2) du coup j'avais une voix de robot.

Bizarrement en relançant Skype par la suite, je n'ai pu ce problème le son est OK, zarb qd même !

 :Question:  Peut être quelqu'un a t'il réussi à identifier le problème ? 

Je n'aime pas bcp ces bugs aléatoires, on ne sait jamais comment les 'identifier, peut être lié à Udev, Dbus, ou pulseaudio mais là je sèche...   :Sad: 

----------

